# SWOAPE Treasurer Nominations



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Finally, we have the description for Treasurer:

Treasurer: Entrusted with care of club’s assets
a. Ensures financial accountability (President is ultimately responsible)
b. Records all transactions of assets in the club

I think this one is a "no brainer" to steal Erik's term. Rob has been the organizer of some very large group buys for SWOAPE in the past and would make good candidate for Treasurer. Would anyone like to second my nomination or nominate someone else for the position?

Once we get some nominations in, I can start a poll for the various positions and we can vote via the forum. It will be a public poll so everyone should be able to see the results. I will also send out an e-mail to everyone with a link to the Poll Thread so folks can vote. I know some don't get to the forum very often so hopefully they will vote after an e-mail reminder


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Rob - seconded!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Accepted.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would like to nominate Rob for this position again this year. Rob has done an outstanding job as Treasurer over the past year.


----------

